# Driving Licence - UK to Portugal - Question



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Today is the day for questions 

For those of you who have swapped your english driving licence to a Portugese one I need to know the following please:

How long did the process take?
Is it true you cannot leave Portugal and drive back to England for example whilst the process is underway?
How did you apply, to whom and what documentation did you need to provide?
How much did the process cost?


Any help with this would be greatly appreciated as I am present trying to get the information via IMTT and quite frankly am being told different things each day!

Cheers All


----------

